# Any benefit to larger pipe in this situation..



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

In post number 411 on this page the shop owner has 4" inlets at the dust collector however the main lines appear to be 6" with 4" branch ducts. Just wondering what if any is the benefit to this configuration over using 6" all the way to the dust collector?

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/show-us-your-shop-73/index21/


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Marv said:


> In post number 411 on this page the shop owner has 4" inlets at the dust collector however the main lines appear to be 6" with 4" branch ducts. Just wondering what if any is the benefit to this configuration over using 6" all the way to the dust collector?
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/show-us-your-shop-73/index21/


There is no benefit it actually hurts the system. The 6" line should run all the way to the dust collector. I'm not sure he has 6" anyway. Look at my albums 6" is really big as DC duct. :laughing:

It's definitely larger duct but looks like 5". Same thing applies though.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

rrbrown said:


> There is no benefit it actually hurts the system. The 6" line should run all the way to the dust collector. I'm not sure he has 6" anyway. Look at my albums 6" is really big as DC duct. :laughing:
> 
> It's definitely larger duct but looks like 5". Same thing applies though.


That's what logic told me however I thought maybe he knew something I didn't know!


----------



## BayouChilehead (Aug 21, 2012)

*What is the optimal diameter to use*

Richard,

First off I like the layout of shop. Is there a guideline to go by when putting together a dust collection system for the size of pipe. Also what exactly is the purpose of the trash can system, does it assist your bigger collector?

Chet


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

BayouChilehead said:


> Richard,
> 
> First off I like the layout of shop. Is there a guideline to go by when putting together a dust collection system for the size of pipe. Also what exactly is the purpose of the trash can system, does it assist your bigger collector?
> 
> Chet


Richard can probably help you more with the guidelines for putting together your dust collection system and if you check this site you can find the benefits of the trash can separator...

http://www.cgallery.com/smf/index.php?PHPSESSID=9090917d2fab9dd4e75ea5fbcf364b6e&board=1.0


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

BayouChilehead said:


> Richard,
> 
> First off I like the layout of shop. Is there a guideline to go by when putting together a dust collection system for the size of pipe. Also what exactly is the purpose of the trash can system, does it assist your bigger collector?
> 
> Chet


Well thanks. The trash barrel has a Thien separator which spins the debris out the air kind of like a cyclone separator. That keeps the debris from getting to the bag and filter not to mention it protects the blower fins from debris. Just remember to enpty the barrel or it's useless.:laughing:

You want the largest duct your collector can support so you move a higher volume of air then when you reduce down at the equipment it increases the velocity because it needs to force more air through a smaller opening.


Chey I don't know how I missed you joining but Welcome. What part of Walker are you in?


----------



## BayouChilehead (Aug 21, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> Well thanks. The trash barrel has a Thien separator which spins the debris out the air kind of like a cyclone separator. That keeps the debris from getting to the bag and filter not to mention it protects the blower fins from debris. Just remember to enpty the barrel or it's useless.:laughing:
> 
> You want the largest duct your collector can support so you move a higher volume of air then when you reduce down at the equipment it increases the velocity because it needs to force more air through a smaller opening.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I live off Red Oak which is off Pendarvis near 190.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I live off Duff in Lakes of Fennwood.

My system works pretty good but I keep thinking of upgrading to a bigger cyclone system. It's just so expensive and would require a new 220 circuit.


----------



## BayouChilehead (Aug 21, 2012)

That's not too far at all. My shop, for now, is a 12 x 16 Tuff Built shed.....tiny. My plans are to build a larger shop in the future. Most of my smaller equipment will be on casters so I can move them as I need them. I still need to build a workbench and get things situated but I have to take it one step at a time. I will build and use a dust collection system, but it will be somewhat temporary till I can build a bigger shop.

Chet


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

His system is messed up. Necking down to 4" from what looks to be 5" main lines, just before the dust collector was probably done so his stuff could fit the wye that came on the collector. He should just remove the wye, and replace it with a 5x5x5. Likewise he should toss out that abundance of flex hose. Each bump in the line slows the air down that much more.

His 5" line being necked down like that, can't keep up the air flow properly, chances are he isn't collecting properly, and probably dropping dust to he bottom of that duct work...


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

dbhost said:


> His system is messed up. Necking down to 4" from what looks to be 5" main lines, just before the dust collector was probably done so his stuff could fit the wye that came on the collector. He should just remove the wye, and replace it with a 5x5x5. Likewise he should toss out that abundance of flex hose. Each bump in the line slows the air down that much more.
> 
> His 5" line being necked down like that, can't keep up the air flow properly, chances are he isn't collecting properly, and probably dropping dust to he bottom of that duct work...


I really want to use 5" but where do you guys get your fittings? I find lots of 5" metal duct but very few fittings.


----------

